# HI!! I'm new to Spain and this site!



## aupairgirl24 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey everyone! I've come to Spain from California to be an Au Pair for a wonderful family. I'm taking a year off from college so I figured this was such a great opportunity that I couldn't pass it up! But I've been here for about 1 month now and I would love to meet some Expats living in Granada! I love the family I am staying with and all but it would be nice to meet some new people, make some friends and blow off some steam! Sooo if you guys have any advice on meeting people in Granada, I'd love to hear it! As a young lady I'm a little apprehensive of going to bars and stuff by myself to try and meet people but if that's the best way then I guess why not? hah but yea just let me know!


----------



## aupairgirl24 (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh and also, my spanish is pretty terrible so I'm trying to brush up on it so if anyone is interested and wants to get a small group together and we can try and better our spanish speaking skill together! I'll of course be taking some intensive courses once the holidays are over but since I am living with a primarily spanish-speaking family it would be nice to get some extra practice in with someone that can speak both english and a little spanish!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and have a great year in Spain!!


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

heading out 2 spain in aroudn 5 months i will also be looking for friends to explore and .

Perhaps we can be in touch to talk about spain even through email

im learning spanish 2


----------



## juancarlo (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey, I'm new here too


----------



## aupairgirl24 (Dec 17, 2011)

el_cartero--Oh cool! good luck with the spanish! it's definitely needed here!! I'm only here until around June but maybe when you get here we can meet up and hopefully by that time I'll be friends with some people and I can introduce you and stuff so yea. 

jauncarlo-- i was just visiting Cadiz... that city is beautiful and the beach is unreal! I'll have to go back soon


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

aupairgirl24 said:


> el_cartero--Oh cool! good luck with the spanish! it's definitely needed here!! I'm only here until around June but maybe when you get here we can meet up and hopefully by that time I'll be friends with some people and I can introduce you and stuff so yea.
> 
> jauncarlo-- i was just visiting Cadiz... that city is beautiful and the beach is unreal! I'll have to go back soon




hiya ive decided im going to head for javea east coast tip right next to ibiza .. jsut north of benidorm and alicante and just south of valencia .. looks like a nice place !

Will you be anywhere near there?
/SNIP/


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

el_cartero said:


> hiya ive decided im going to head for javea east coast tip right next to ibiza .. jsut north of benidorm and alicante and just south of valencia .. looks like a nice place !
> 
> Will you be anywhere near there?
> /SNIP/



Its about 90 to 100 kms South of Valencia actually.
Have you been there yet to check it out?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Its about 90 to 100 kms South of Valencia actually.
> Have you been there yet to check it out?


and about 115km to Ibiza - although you can see the island from Cabo San Antonio on a clear day - & indeed from some high spots further inland


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

el_cartero said:


> hiya ive decided im going to head for javea east coast tip right next to ibiza .. jsut north of benidorm and alicante and just south of valencia .. looks like a nice place !
> 
> Will you be anywhere near there?
> /SNIP/


roughly... very roughly in our area. About a 50 min drive(you can tell I'm Scottish by the fact I measure travel by time rather than km) from Bennidorm/ Bennissa.
We do a trip every 2-3 months to get our pies, square slice, diet irn bru and have a day out.


----------



## AndrewNG (Jan 2, 2012)

aupairgirl24 said:


> Oh and also, my spanish is pretty terrible so I'm trying to brush up on it so if anyone is interested and wants to get a small group together and we can try and better our spanish speaking skill together! I'll of course be taking some intensive courses once the holidays are over but since I am living with a primarily spanish-speaking family it would be nice to get some extra practice in with someone that can speak both english and a little spanish!


Hi. as you have found out, speaking the language is so important and will open many doors for you. It will enhance your social scene and job opportunities in Spain too. //SNIP// A great way to get your conversational Spanish going and getting a greater understanding of the structure of the language.... good luck


----------



## AndrewNG (Jan 2, 2012)

el_cartero said:


> heading out 2 spain in aroudn 5 months i will also be looking for friends to explore and .
> 
> Perhaps we can be in touch to talk about spain even through email
> 
> im learning spanish 2


Good luck with the Spanish


----------

